# I am sorry but what are these ?



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

Ok I posted once and listed it of what I assumed they were and what they were sold to me as, but again I have my doubts.
One of them was just holding and spit her eggs into tank. Only to be eaten rather fast. To me they look like a Protomela, which.... It really doesnt matter cause that is not what they are supposed to be.

Anyone ? I will post later on what they are supposed to be. A member here stated he thought that they were what they were supposed to be. Said that they carry different types of markings and such.
I just dont see it. Please forgive the photo quality. [/img]

Jeff


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

From the facial shape, they don't look like a Protomelas to me. I'm not really sure what they are to be honest.

They'll certainly be ultra harassed by auratus when they grow up.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like Protomelas liuli females I used to have. Can you take some more pictures please.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

Well................................... These were sold as Tram. Intermedius. They came with an obvious male Intermedius, but I knew from start that they looked very odd. I am about 100% certian that they arent TI, so who knows.

The auratus were only tossed into the tank yesterday as I changed a grow out 55 into a breeding tank. Hopefully they Auratus will be gone soon, as for the unknowns, I really dont want them, but dont want to dump em on a pet store either.

Jeff


----------

